# Looking for unwanted hutches and cages (Rescue - Nottinghamshire)



## Kirkby Pet Welfare (Sep 17, 2010)

While we often get hutches and cages given to us along with unwanted animals they are almost always smaller than needed or in poor condition. We really need more good sized hutches and cages. If you have any unused rabbit hutches, indoor cages or accessories please consider donating them to us at Kirkby Pet Welfare.

Arranging to collect hutches/cages is difficult for us so if you could also deliver them it would be greatly appreciated but we will find a way to collect if necessary. Please call 01623 753883 or 01623 460082 if you have an unused hutch, cage or accessories that we could make use of.

Donations of straw, hay, food, fresh vegetables or cash also accepted.

Please see the website for more information about the rescue: kirkbypetwelfare - Home


----------

